# -ben vagy -ban



## wanipa

Szia!

I've got a very easy qustion and would like to ask for help.

Which of the followings, if not both, is correct and for what reason?

Kölnban lakom.
Kölnben lakom.

Köszönöm!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Your question is indeed easy.

Kölnban lakom.
Kölnben lakom.

*a/á/o/ó/u/ú* + b*a*n (back vowels)
*e/é/ö/ő/ü/ű* + b*e*n (front vowels)

*i/í* is hard to learn: it's either -ban or -ben, it depends on the word.
If a second syllable contains *i/í*, it's "transparent", the first syllable determines the ending:

Z*ü*richb*e*n, but
P*á*rizsb*a*n!


----------



## wanipa

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## AndrasBP

AndrasBP said:


> *i/í* is hard to learn: it's either -ban or -ben, it depends on the word.


I forgot to add that *foreign *words or names with the */i/* sound always take the front vowel suffixes:

Linzb*e*n lakom. - I live in Linz.
Kielt*ő*l nem messze. - Not far from Kiel.
Riminib*ő*l jött. - He/She came from Rimini.


----------



## franknagy

Swanseaban vagy Swanseaben kólintott fejbe egy horgászt egy sirály?


----------



## jazyk

A Google Könyvekben 9-szer Swanseaben és 31-szer Swanseaban jelenik meg. Szerintem Swanseab*a*n jobb, mert a szó körülbelül úgy hangzik, mint Szvanzi, és az A egy hátsó magánhangzó.


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem a Swansea-ben jobban hangzik, bár a szabályok alapján inkább jazyk előző javaslatának (= Swansea-ban) kellene lenni a "megoldásnak".
Valószínűleg ebben az esetben is (mint egy pár másikban még), mindkét alak elfogadható.


----------

